
Why Apple Should Be Worried About Songbird - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_apple_should_be_worried_about_songbird.php
======
tptacek
Isn't this a bit like saying Microsoft should be scared of losing WinXP to
desktop Linux? Like IE, iTunes is free. Unlike IE:

* iTunes is cross-platform, unlike Firefox, there's no popular desktop environment that iTunes neglects.

* iTunes is mostly beloved by its users (foobar2000 users excluded).

* iTunes has lock-in from the iTunes Music Store, which is the most popular online music vendor.

* iTunes has lock-in from the iPod, which is the most popular music player.

* iTunes has lock-in from the iPhone and the iPhone app store.

------
pedalpete
This piece is missing some major points, particularly when they point to the
market-adoption of Firefox. We upgraded to firefox I believe adoption in V.1
was significant if I recall correctly. The reason being, that Firefox was
significantly better than IE 5.5(6).

I'm not hearing that with Songbird. iTunes is a very good product. The
extensions for songbird are already available for iTunes, Winamp, etc.

There just seems to be SSOOO much fluff to Songbird, and the slow release
dates don't help.

I'd love to be able to root for the little guy in this instance, but Songbird
just doesn't seem like that little guy that deserves it. Anybody have any
insight into why that is?

I didn't download the latest version after hearing about buggy performance. I
used to be connected to the 'player' business and had tried Songbird before
and it was an awful experience. I just don't get it. Anybody here actually
using Songbird and loving it? What are we missing?

